

Generating nodejs server from Swagger specification - fehguy
https://github.com/wordnik/swagger-codegen/tree/master/samples/server-generator/node

======
fehguy
Technique for interface-driven development for APIs could save a lot of hassle
--generate your API description, view it in swagger-ui, generate your client,
and finally server stubs. The plumbing is done, the business logic is up to
you.

------
njyx
We use Swagger at 3scale - awesome framework and great to see more automation
- a better kind of glue!

